# Coyote Bounty - How to?



## bthewilde (Feb 8, 2018)

Now just know, I am not asking for spots.

I have done coyotes in Nevada and Idaho in the past, but I am getting a Coyote Call for Valentine's day and want to start going here. I have some places in mind from the Heat Map that the State puts up, plus some private land friends, but! How are ya'll getting the Jaw off? or the front 2/3rds of it? Just looking for an easy way to do that or tips and tricks. Are you just doing the whole head? Axe and a tree stump? 
How about storage until a check-in? I would love any sort of tips!
Note: I completed the training and downloaded the app, and had a neighbor walk me through it. So this is the last piece of the puzzle for me.
Cheers!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I looked into the bounty on Yotes and after seeing the 1099 form, I said no way. I'd rather skin them out, tan them and sell them for three times as much as the bounty. 

If you have a good shoot and get a pile of dogs, make your appointment and take the entire animal in and ask them what they want you to do.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Ya scalp them with both ears attached and then cut the lower jaw out.

At least that's all I did

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

I cut head off then freeze.
Be sure to defrost a couple days before appt so jaw can be opened.


----------



## DreadedBowHunter (Sep 22, 2021)

Skin it keep the skull attached and put a stick in their mouth to pry it open so they can get access. However you can get $75 or more if you sell it yourself. State only give $50 no matter what the quality bit you gotta jump through hoops and wait forever for DWR schedule. If you sell yourself you can just skin it like normal and showcase the fluff for more money.


----------



## bthewilde (Feb 8, 2018)

DreadedBowHunter said:


> Skin it keep the skull attached and put a stick in their mouth to pry it open so they can get access. However you can get $75 or more if you sell it yourself. State only give $50 no matter what the quality bit you gotta jump through hoops and wait forever for DWR schedule. If you sell yourself you can just skin it like normal and showcase the fluff for more money.


I have never preserved something myself, or know of the market. If you'd like to share some info in a PM I would love to learn! 
Thanks.


----------

